
Siri & AirPlay 2 enabled TVs. - sahin-boydas
https://www.apple.com/airplay/
======
pxeboot
This makes a lot of sense. I have a TV with a built-in Chromecast and it is
far more useful than the terrible software on most 'Smart TVs'

------
karmakaze
Finally since the iPhone cash cow is drying up Apple starts looking beyond
current product lines.

